# Sticky  Verano doughnut spare for CTD



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Buick Verano


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would say yes based on the fact its the same bolt pattern and the verano smallest equipped rims are 17in. That would lead me to believe the small donut wouldn't have clearance issues with the brakes on the cruze as well.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Found one new condition in a salvage yard for 50.00 but no return policy.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have one of these sitting in my garage and have never test fitted it. I won't have time until this weekend. I bought it thinking it would fit and don't know yet.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Let me know Diesel. I'm still running original rubber. 106000 on them with many plugs. Still have plenty of rubber shooting for 150000 before I replace. Just feel better to have a doughnut spare, if the Verano works I'll get one


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I believe it fits but I think the caliper is close to the rim. I also believe the verano turbo guys are using the diesel brakes too


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

the one I found is from 2012 Verano. Being in a trunk I wouldn't think dry rot would be a issue. But if the rim works Ill replace the tire.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just put a remiinder in my phone to check this weekend lol


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks again Diesel, if it works that's all I need is a spare. Already been towed once for a flat. If it doesn't work I did find a CTD in a salvage yard , I could go with the OEMs. 
Just prefer a doughnut if I have to remove it to get DEF


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If it works I might find one to use, especially if on a long trip and driving at night. Don't really need one in trunk for around town and all.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just the security of it in the trunk works for me


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Fully understand, my work commute is like 8 miles, as I recall yours is much more than that. I do drive a lot, might not mind it back there if it is real clean and make a box for it. I am going to New Jersey this summer and a spare would be very nice, had one flat in my ECO and by the time you get towed and repaired it isn't much fun and that was during the week and at the end of business hours. On a weekend or at night would be very disruptive.

Is the Verano spare a 16 inch doughnut? How would that work if especially on the front? Just curious.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing on the size difference. 16 vs 17 but the Verano stock ie is 17 and a 18 depending on model but both have the 16 inch doughnut spare


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If it works one can be picked up at a salvage yard for $50-75 which would be fine, plus I have the kit that could work as well if needed. If purchased at salvage yard need the little handle thing to remove the nuts that hold on the wheel as well and a little jack of some sorts. Would have been easier to included in the car from factory, hope the 17s have a spare.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My fear on the future CTD that's its lighter and my have the standard cruze hubs which would be 105 mm


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is the Verano spare a 16 inch doughnut? How would that work if especially on the front? Just curious.


The same principal as all gas cruze models only having a 16in doughnut and the car coming with 16in,17in and 18in stock wheels. Its not the rim size that matters, its the overall tire diameter. Larger rims have lower profile rubber so the tire diameter is the same no matter which wheels you cruze came equipped with. 

I'm not sure how well the spare holds true to that, but I suspect it has to be within some margin of error to avoid any transaxle damage. Safe bet though I've always been told to use a doughnut spare on the rear only with a FWD car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If it does fit properly we can always look up the Verano Owners manual online and read the section about the doughnut spare and see if it can be used for front and back or not?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

ANY doughnut spare, not matter the size or position used is to be used ONLY for emergencies to get you to a place to get a proper repair done. They are not recommended to be used for more than 50 miles and not to exceed speeds of 50 MPH!!! Yet I have seen many people on the freeway flying along at 70-80 MPH with a doughnut spare on the car... That is soooo unsafe and just begging for problems.

If you want a spare that you can drive on like normal you need to get a full size spare with a properly sized tire as well... If you do get a doughnut spare, I hope you never have to use it. But if you do, be sure to use it properly... Also don't forget that you will need a jack and lug wrench to change a tire. Finally if you do have a flat, pull to a safe area before attempting to change the tire. DO NOT change the tire on the side of the freeway with traffic whizzing by at 80 MPH!!! Get well off the road, preferably to a parking lot or something like that where traffic will not be a factor in your safety!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris Tobin said:


> If you want a spare that you can drive on like normal you need to get a full size spare with a properly sized tire as well...


My gas cruze came with a compact spare, I sold it for $100 plus traded for the ECO trunk liner and inflator kit. I then used $75 of that money to get a closeout 16in rim from tirerack.com(same size as my cruze came with). I then just paid the tireshop to install one of my old tires when I got new ones. 

I feel much better knowing I have no speed or distance limitations if I ever do get a real flat. If I did it again I would have bought a matching 1LT 16in rim so I would have had a spare matching rim as well. I also like having the inflator kit, I've used it a dozen times to air up a tire(goo bypassed).


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

spacedout said:


> My gas cruze came with a compact spare, I sold it for $100 plus traded for the ECO trunk liner and inflator kit. I then used $75 of that money to get a closeout 16in rim from tirerack.com(same size as my cruze came with). I then just paid the tireshop to install one of my old tires when I got new ones.
> 
> I feel much better knowing I have no speed or distance limitations if I ever do get a real flat. If I did it again I would have bought a matching 1LT 16in rim so I would have had a spare matching rim as well. I also like having the inflator kit, I've used it a dozen times to air up a tire(goo bypassed).


I am not sure about the GM supplied tire "goo" but I can say with confidence that Tire Slime works well for holes in the tread area of a tire, even pretty large ones. Many desert racers run it in their tires to seal punctures as they race... One day I came out to my Duramax truck (on 37-inch Goodyear Wrangler MT/R tires and true beadlock wheels) and the passenger side rear tire was completely FLAT!!! I don't drive the truck daily so I didn;t even notice until I went to drive off and felt it... Anyhow I start to inflate the tire expecting a small pinhole leak and they is a large hole near a tread block with air flowing out almost as fast as it is going in from my ARB dual head compressor. So I filled the tire with a bottle of Tire Slime I had in the garage for years and then inflated the tire and went for a drive as directed on the instructions. The tire has not leaked again since!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems to fit...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Diesel, no caliper rub?.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mega thanks if it has no interference, that's all I need, rather have it and not ever need it than need it and not have it. Those the cruze lug nuts or do I need different ones?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Thanks Diesel, no caliper rub?.


No, seems to clear just fine. I rotated the tire and didn't hear anything that sounded unusual. I didn't drive it though.

They are the Cruze lug nuts.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

OK thanks a million, I don't run snow tires so I don't have any extra tires or rims. The doughnut spare is all I need for a piece of mind. Will go get one this weekend and a scissor jack, wrench. Thanks again


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Those of you considering a compact spare, I weighed the gas cruze compact spare at around 28lbs, my fullsize 16in spare is only 39lbs. Weight of the fullsize will depend on the rim and tire you choose.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Great to know! This should be stickied...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Great to know! This should be stickied...


I will sticky this thread once somebody has actually driven five miles on one.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Thought same thing on a sticky. I'm picking up one Monday. Salvage yard closed on weekends. Go figure


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko, let me get it and I will give it a test run next weekend. I to want to make sure it will work. unless Diesel does it before I get a chance


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Tomko, let me get it and I will give it a test run next weekend. I to want to make sure it will work. unless Diesel does it before I get a chance


I probably won't have a chance before you do.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> Thought same thing on a sticky. I'm picking up one Monday. Salvage yard closed on weekends. Go figure


Gator, did you get the spare, did you try it out as well?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes got the spare, will be testing this weekend. Hopefully tomorrow. Will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Its on the car. Will make a test run tomorrow.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

On its test run so for so good


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

8 miles and still going


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No caliper wear or inside rim scraping , 20 mile test drive


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to know, thanks for the test drive and updates!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks to Gator for testing this. 

The Verrano spare has now been tested and approved for use on 2014-15 CTD. 

Thread stickied.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No problem Tomko, I'm glad it fits. It's a piece of mind knowing it's in the trunk


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Great research guys! I just bought this complete spare and jack kit off of the bay: 2012-2016 BUICK VERANO COMPACT MINI SPARE TIRE WITH JACK KIT | eBay

I will be performing the full delete this weekend including removing the def tank. Will post some pics of the new trunk space after I perform the surgery.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dieselfever said:


> Great research guys! I just bought this complete spare and jack kit off of the bay: 2012-2016 BUICK VERANO COMPACT MINI SPARE TIRE WITH JACK KIT | eBay
> 
> I will be performing the full delete this weekend including removing the def tank. Will post some pics of the new trunk space after I perform the surgery.


Nice!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Dieselfever said:


> Great research guys! I just bought this complete spare and jack kit off of the bay: 2012-2016 BUICK VERANO COMPACT MINI SPARE TIRE WITH JACK KIT | eBay
> 
> I will be performing the full delete this weekend including removing the def tank. Will post some pics of the new trunk space after I perform the surgery.


Very Nice. Looking forward to the pics. The added spare tire is one reason I'd consider the delete. Missing an important meeting due to hitting a pot hole doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for the tip on the Verano spare! Bought the complete kit with jack/lugwrench kit for $145 (free shipping) on eBay. OEM COMPACT SPARE WHEEL RIM TIRE MINI DONUT KIT 12 13 14 15 BUICK VERANO 16X4 | eBay. 

Using the jack and lugwrench included, I changed out my rear passenger tire and drove about 8 miles at 53 mph. Checked lugs, still tight, no rubbing on the brake caliper. Spare tire ran cool, barely warm to the touch. Pics below show what you get and how it all fits in the trunk. Included a shot of the full-size wheel/tire to compare with the smaller donut spare...lots more room for sure. 

Good to know I can get home if I have a flat where there's no cell signal, which is quite often the case where I drive in the deserts of the southwest.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my Verano spare today! Test fit perfect, too bad the lug wrench that comes with is not the right size  If I would have known that, I would have just purchased the tire instead of the "set" on ebay. Either way, thanks for the informatnoi!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

HarleyGTP said:


> Got my Verano spare today! Test fit perfect, too bad the lug wrench that comes with is not the right size  If I would have known that, I would have just purchased the tire instead of the "set" on ebay. Either way, thanks for the informatnoi!


That's very surprising, the lug wrench that came with my eBay Verano spare kit worked perfectly on my 2014 CTD...very odd. When I tested mine out I purposely used only the kit to ensure I wouldn't be stuck on the road without the right tools. Sorry to hear yours differed.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> That's very surprising, the lug wrench that came with my eBay Verano spare kit worked perfectly on my 2014 CTD...very odd. When I tested mine out I purposely used only the kit to ensure I wouldn't be stuck on the road without the right tools. Sorry to hear yours differed.


Very interesting, I'd wonder if the Verano changed it's lug size, or if I just got the wrong wrench


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I have the Verano spare wheel but not the tire yet. What is the correct size tire you guys are running on the wheel?

Thanks


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

T115/70/R16 is the correct mini tire size.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

vwgtiglx said:


> T115/70/R16 is the correct mini tire size.


Thank you! I tried searching around and finding it but probably was just missing it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Curious but is the DEF tank next to the fuel tank on the Gen2s? I know the fill port is next to the fuel fill. Do we actually get a real spare?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Curious but is the DEF tank next to the fuel tank on the Gen2s? I know the fill port is next to the fuel fill. Do we actually get a real spare?












Yup! (Someone here took this at NAIAS this year).

DEF fill is in the fuel housing.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Wow. Just had my first flat on my Cruze with 80K on the car (about 15K on the tire). Puncture in the tread area....but it was a big one and it just laughed at the fix-a-flat juice as it blew out all over my inner fender. Fortunately I was only about 2 miles from home and drove home very slowly on the flat. Pulled the wheel, took it to Discount, paid $26 for a new hazard warranty and got a brand new Pirelli for free. 

This would be the only reason I would consider a delete as I ride share with the car and don't have room in the trunk to carry a spare.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sailurman said:


> Wow. Just had my first flat on my Cruze with 80K on the car (about 15K on the tire). Puncture in the tread area....but it was a big one and it just laughed at the fix-a-flat juice as it blew out all over my inner fender. Fortunately I was only about 2 miles from home and drove home very slowly on the flat. Pulled the wheel, took it to Discount, paid $26 for a new hazard warranty and got a brand new Pirelli for free.
> 
> This would be the only reason I would consider a delete as I ride share with the car and don't have room in the trunk to carry a spare.


Glad u got home ok. Lucky you weren't out in the desert on I-10 between PHX and Quartzite, especially in August.


----------



## jeffreyc (Jan 23, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> ANY doughnut spare, not matter the size or position used is to be used ONLY for emergencies to get you to a place to get a proper repair done. They are not recommended to be used for more than 50 miles and not to exceed speeds of 50 MPH!!! Yet I have seen many people on the freeway flying along at 70-80 MPH with a doughnut spare on the car... That is soooo unsafe and just begging for problems.
> 
> If you want a spare that you can drive on like normal you need to get a full size spare with a properly sized tire as well... If you do get a doughnut spare, I hope you never have to use it. But if you do, be sure to use it properly... Also don't forget that you will need a jack and lug wrench to change a tire. Finally if you do have a flat, pull to a safe area before attempting to change the tire. DO NOT change the tire on the side of the freeway with traffic whizzing by at 80 MPH!!! Get well off the road, preferably to a parking lot or something like that where traffic will not be a factor in your safety!


My daily commute is 200 miles round trip. I carry a full size spare. I also carry a scissor jack and a DeWalt impact driver (400 ft/pd). The same socket works the jack an the lug nuts.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Our tires are 17 inch. You don't want to run a 16 inch on the front. You should move the spare 16 inch to the back.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheRealHip said:


> Our tires are 17 inch. You don't want to run a 16 inch on the front. You should move the spare 16 inch to the back.


What? The Verano spare fits up front...they use the same brakes as the CTD.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Like I said you want to use the same 17 inch tire on the front. The differential is on the front and you want the same size tires on the front.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's a spare - who cares? It's only made for temporary trips - spares these days are almost ALWAYS far smaller than the regular wheel/tire.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was fortunate when I bought my CTD in 2012 in Australia as it came with a 16x6.5 steel wheel as a spare and it match the diameter of the 17x7 alloy road wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I was fortunate when I bought my CTD in 2012 in Australia as it came with a 16x6.5 steel wheel as a spare and it match the diameter of the 17x7 alloy road wheels.


So it has a full size instead of the donuts most cars have now (if they have one)?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MP81 said:


> So it has a full size instead of the donuts most cars have now (if they have one)?


Yes, my daughter has a 2015 1.6T hatchback, petrol, and it has a donut with 115 stud pattern as they have the diesel brakes standard. I hate that spare though but the well for it won't fit a bigger spare. My spare pictured, the 80 is the max speed recommended (KPH).


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Found this on amazon. Looks like a really good price.





Amazon.com: Dorman 926-021 Spare Tire for Select Hyundai/Kia Models: Automotive


Buy Dorman 926-021 Spare Tire for Select Hyundai/Kia Models: Spare Tire Carriers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Go to ebay.
$75 to my front door.
Brand new never used.
Verano spare tire kit


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

First thing I did when I deleted my car was went to a junkyard and got a spare and put it where it was supposed to go LOL. I ended up getting a spare from a 2004+ Grand Prix...it shares a similar bolt circle to our Cruze Diesels.


----------



## Jerm97xj (Oct 26, 2019)

I picked up an Impala donut spare yesterday for $10. $10 more for a jack and lug nut wrench that fits the car. Should get me off the highway if needed.


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

My full size spare was a 2005 Chevy Equinox wheel. Its only 16" but it clears the brakes fine.


----------

